# [solved] sens dowiązania twardego oraz nadpisywanie

## Aktyn

Mam takie pytanie, mam pliki np *jpg w katalogu np /dysk/abc

teraz chce mieć także je w /dysk/def

Po co kopiować skoro można zrobić dowiązania twarde

```
cp -l /dysk/abc/*jpg /dysk/def/
```

I wszystko gra, ale teraz chce nadpisać te w /dysk/def, nie ruszająć tych w /dysk/abc

no nie da się bo to jest to samo co w /dysk/abc

Trzeba najpierw skasować dowiązanie np konkretny plik /dysk/def/1.jpg,

a dopiero potem mozna nadpisać nowy plik bez ruszenia tego w /dysk/abc

Czy jest jakieś polecenie co kopiuje od razu z wcześniejszym skasowaniem dowiązania, bo generalnie czytam np man cp ale nie widze.

Niby jest opcja -f jak czytam w man cp:

 *Quote:*   

> -f, --force
> 
>               Usuwa istniej+-ce pliki docelowe.

 

Ale nie działa, trzeba sobie najpierw samemu ten docelowy usunąć.

czyli

```
rm /dysk/def/1.jpg

cp 1.jpg /dysk/def/
```

I wtedy dopiero mam w /dysk/def/ nowy plik bez zmiany tego w /dysk/abc

----------

## SlashBeast

rm /dysk/def && cp -a /dysk/abc/ /dysk/def?

----------

## Aktyn

Nie wiem czy się rozumiemy, przy cp -a kopiujemy pliki, a tego chce uniknąć, a przy cp -l robimy tylko same dowiązania. To raz.

A dwa. Tylko potem chce nadpisać te dowiązania nowym plikiem, a nie podmieniać plik.

Czyli zamiast poprzednego zrobionego dowiązania w /dysk/def/1.jpg , chce mieć nowy, a stary w poprzednim katalogu /dysk/abc/1.jpg jest nieruszany.

Czyli równoważność dwóch poleceń jakie podałem na końcu posta. Ten 1.jpg jest nowym plikiem ale ma tę samą nazwe.

EDIT:

OKI, dzięki  :Smile:  Przetestowałem i opcja -a rzeczywiście nadpisuje pliki, kasując dowiązania  :Smile: 

Tak że, bez tego twojego rm /cos/tam

----------

